# Silver Lining



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, the Megaquartz finally arrived, although it wasn't plain sailing (<<clicky>>).

Quick and dirty shot taken with my other new arrival this week, a Sigma 50mm f2.8 macro lens...










...this is a really nice chunk of steel. The end links on the bracelet are a bit stretched, but I'll be amazed if they aren't all like this one.

The case is in lovely condition, with only light scratches. It's either been refinished at some point in its life, or very well looked after.

Shame the buying experience was so terrible.

I don't seem to have much luck with Megaquartz, although this one does at least appear to work right. I bought a GP one last year from the US, that turned out to be a mechanical 'dud', but it does have an English day wheel, so I think a bit of parts-swapping is on the horizon.

In the mean time, this one seems to work fine (touch wood).

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Great watch mate well worth the hassel to get hold of it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks refinished but should come up a treat, very cool pickup imho


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You've got the ingredients there for a real cracker......you'll forget the crap when its shining on your wrist.


----------

